# tall boots fat calves



## starzzmom (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever taken a tall pair of boots to a show repair shop and had elastic gussets inserted? Was it successful and did it cost a fortune? I have a pair of boots from my thinner days that I would like to be able to wear. I cannot find any boots with an 18 1/2" calf and can't spend hundreds on custom.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not plus sized, but I am very familiar with this problem. I'm 5'1", size 6 foot, with a 15" calf, so I'm a 6 XXW short. I've also asked about this before, and the answer is it's pretty affordable. I seem to remember people quoting amounts in the $50 range, depending on area. I bought a used pair of tall boots that had been heavily modified to fit someone similarly shaped, and they still look nice, IMO. They are certainly working for me and my budget right now since I cannot afford custom. You just need to find a cobbler in your area and get a quote.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The bane of my existance! My calves have always been too big for boots...I have had many pair expanded! Get a zipper, too. At shows it is way easier to get in and out of them!

Nancy


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

There are tall boots out their that go up to 19. I've done a TON of searching. My calves are 21. x.x They don't even look that big, HELL everytime I go to a tack shop, they look at my calves and say of course we have ones that will fit you. And then they're surprised when they don't.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Ooo this is a great idea I resorted to hunting in chaps this year because I couldn't find anything affordable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

My boots fit, but it's a very tight fit around my calves. Luckily, I don't show, but it's not comfortable that's for sure.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've never had it done on my boots, but I have taken mine in to be shortened by a cobbler. I was expecting it to be prohibitively expensive, but it was only $30 even though they had to redo part of the zipper in the shortening process. They looked lovely when done. Find a good cobbler and take them in for a quote- a good cobbler is basically like a boot wizard!


----------



## starzzmom (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone...taking them in the morning to someone who was recommended to me.


----------



## angJJm (Jan 20, 2014)

If you end up wanting a new pair..Fuller Fillies is a UK based equestrian apparel company that happens to offer extra wide width tall field AND dress boots that fit 17-20" calves! They're kind of steep at about $270 new direct from FF..but they have a Facebook page (Fuller Fillies Pre-Loved) where you can find them cheaper and sometimes you can find a good deal on eBay. I have some half chaps from FF (didn't want to cough up the money for the tall boots yet lol) and they are really nice quality too  Extra Wide boots for Riders with large calves - Fuller Fillies


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Have you tried a pair of Men's Balmoral Hunter boots?? I have a pair and LOVE THEM! They will go up to a size 20 calf and adjustable. I have been using them all winter and they are warm/waterproof and have good support as well... I even ride in them  I love the extra width as I can tuck in my pants/jeans to keep them clean. They are expensive but totally worth the cost since they are so versatile!


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Mucking out in them...









Riding in them...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is this you , looking like a model in an advert, or is it an advert, looking like an advert?










WArm? how can rubber boots be warm? do they have some serioius lining?


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

The blonde above with the dog is not me, just an advertisement for the boots. I find them warm, haven't had cold feet in them yet and I'm walking out in deep snow everyday and riding in them. My pants are tucked in as well... not sure, maybe google them and read up but I've been toasty in them... warmer than leather boots that's for sure.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Women's Balmoral Sporting Boots | Balmoral Collection | Hunter Boots

Obviously they are rubber boots and not the warmest option as winter boots but I find they are the best option for winter when working with horses. We have deep bedding stalls so I want something waterproof and easy to clean off... most winter boots/leather boots you can't do that. I'm also lugging around pails of water and it's splashing so I find them ideal but if you are looking for a wide calf option the "Men's Balmoral's" are PERFECT. As for the other models of Hunter boots for women and the regular ones I don't think they are as warm nor do they go as wide. I'm only speaking about the Men's Balmoral line.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

If you're not requiring a specific type of boot for shows, etc..., then I'd suggest getting some good lace up boots and leggings. I've used military boots starting out with my father's in 68 and later my own. Later I added the old WW I style military leggings. Works like a charm for riding and walking (if the need arises). No matter your leg size they can fit, because it laces up.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you tried ariat heritage contour field boots? They are cheap for the quality of the boot. My calf measures about 16.5 inches and I'm in a regular calf. These boots also have an elastic gusset which helps a lot. There is size charts for these boots on ariats site if you are interested. Be careful tho because I found that these boots stretch a lot after a month or 2 of wear.


----------



## ChiefFritzGalaxy (Oct 23, 2013)

thetempest89 said:


> There are tall boots out their that go up to 19. I've done a TON of searching. My calves are 21. x.x They don't even look that big, HELL everytime I go to a tack shop, they look at my calves and say of course we have ones that will fit you. And then they're surprised when they don't.


Oh I know....I have yet to find a tack store near me to have boots big enough to fit my calves (my calves actually look SUPER small but...haha no.)


----------

